
Vitamin C levels in patients with SARS-CoV-2-associated ARDS - krjachkov
https://ccforum.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s13054-020-03249-y
======
ArkVark
Its becoming apparent that the people dying from COVID are fundamentally
unhealthy in the first place. Its a shame that we are so focused on locking up
healthy people and shutting down societies and economies, instead of improving
diets and removing pollution from the air.

~~~
smt88
Your conclusion is wrong.

You can live to an old age with common conditions like diabetes, vitamin D
deficiency, and subclinical heart issues.

Also, unless you think old age is a curable health issue, shutdowns are still
the only way to keep people in that group safe.

> _improving diets and removing pollution from the air_

How does one improve the diets of billions of people in a few days?

Shutdowns are instant. Major overhauls of civilization are not.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Actually, his conclusion is correct:

[https://www.wfla.com/community/health/coronavirus/new-cdc-
re...](https://www.wfla.com/community/health/coronavirus/new-cdc-report-
shows-94-of-covid-19-deaths-in-us-had-underlying-medical-conditions/)

~~~
shadowgovt
I wondered how long it would take you to be sucked in by the narrative that
people dying of COVID aren't actually dying of COVID.

Did you know almost nobody died of HIV? The vast, vast bulk of AIDS deaths
were due to systemic collapse resulting from unchecked infections that set in
when the victim's immune system was destroyed by HIV.

Given that information, would you be okay refraining from treating an HIV
infection if you had one? Do you think the time and effort spent stemming the
AIDS epidemic was wasted?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Didn't you read it was the _Center for Disease Control_ that put this
narrative out?

------
PaulHoule
Did they measures vitamin c levels in other people? How do they know their
test wasn't broken?

~~~
vertis
Presumably the method for measuring vitamin-c is well established.

I like that their conclusion is 'more information needed' rather than 'deploy
all the vitamin-c'. It seems to warrant further study, even if the amount
they've done so far has limitations.

~~~
PaulHoule
Commercial labs screw up all the time, particularly if they don't do the test
very often.

